# drake killer



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

hey fellas, 
well it finally happened today, took my gun to get measured for a 
"drake killer" choke tube today. pick it up on tuesday and i am sooooo excited. ive been puttin it off for way too long, and i do have to say one was probably not necessary for this years poundings on the giants but i am just way to curious. Kevin from Custom Gun Works is a hell of a guy, if you like to talk hunting you will have a hard time getting out of the store, lol. i just didnt want to leave  
when he told me you that i will never have to worry about shooting a 3.5 inch shell again, i was pretty shocked to say the least. said they would be a waste of money and recoil w/ this new choke. so it will pay itself off very quickly, i will keep you posted/updated throughout the season and if anyones curious just shoot me.

2 bands for the year already, life cant get any better than these fall months!!! 
good luck to all this year!!!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

just picked mine up a week ago.. it hits em hard :beer:


----------



## alwayshuntin (Sep 16, 2006)

just wondering where you can buy them or how much?
thanks


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

You can not buy a "Drake Killer" in the stores, They are custom made for you gun. Contact Kevin at Custom Gun Works, 701-232-8525


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

What is the theory behind this choke?

Where does it fall in the spectrum of open to extra full choke?

How much does it cost?

For those who have had them for a complete season, do you still feel it was worth it?

Sorry, nothing but questions.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

keeps yours pellets in a MUCH tighter pattern; therefore greater knockdown power, greater distance, and (ruined meat on closeups, LOL) you ever seen a pillow explode??, well its kinda the same aspect in some cases. :lol:

as far as i know, only the patternmaster and a couple other chokes can be used in the same sentence as this choke as far as the tight pattern, production, and field results go. theyre simply in a leauge of their own.

now every brand of shells is different but he gives you a list of the shells hes patterened for all sorts of guns and it shows you the one that will best fit your gun. or if youd like you can go out and pattern the different brands yourself, completely your decision.

Cost=$75 pays its self off in a few cases of shells cuz youll never have to pay the extra couple bucks for 3 1/2 shells anymore.

i pick it up tomorrow and i'll let you know after a weekend of hunting the difference it creates. i already know its gonna be great just from talkin to people that own them. my buddy just bought a patternmaster and were going to compare them throughout the season, should be pretty interesting,


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

cool.... does anyone know in MN where to get them at... I have never even heard of them???


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Bob Kellam said:


> You can not buy a "Drake Killer" in the stores, They are custom made for you gun. Contact Kevin at Custom Gun Works, 701-232-8525


----------



## shotgunner (Oct 15, 2002)

Has anybody patterned these chokes on paper? If so, what kind of patterns were you getting in a 30" circle?


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

After shooting the "Wad Wizard" and the "DrakeKiller", I will never put anything in the end of my gun but the DK! It is exactly what it's name is!

GREAT CHOKE TUB!!!


> Has anybody patterned these chokes on paper? If so, what kind of patterns were you getting in a 30" circle?


Kevin has put countless hours into patterning the choke tub. You should ask him any question you have about it!



> *You can not buy a "Drake Killer" in the stores, They are custom made for you gun. Contact Kevin at Custom Gun Works, 701-232-8525*


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I've patterned my Drake Killer with all kinds of loads. I shoot blue box 3" 1 1/4 oz Federal BBs. At 50 yards mine was putting 50-55 pellets in a 30 inch circle. I didn't do the percentages because there isn't a goose that could fly through it anyway.

I was putting more pellets in a 30 inch circle with 3" stuff than my buddy was with his 3.5's at 50 yards. It can be too tight for close geese. Under 20 yards. But under 20 yards most everything is to tight.

I have some Briley tubes as well. The Drakekiller won't out shoot every tube I own with certain loads but 75% of the time the drakekiller patterns better than anything else when comparing the same loads out of different tubes.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

AWESOME, AWESOME, AWESOME, CHOKE!!!! first time out w/ it this weekend and boy was it impressive!! shooting mallards dead at a distances i woulda questioned even shooting at before i purchased this choke. not tryin to start any arguments here about shooting the crap outta birds or anything, but i could see guts flyin out of birds at 20 yards out. one of my buds was givin me crap that i was tturning our birds into hamburger meat but whatta ya do?? just start aimin for heads and wings i guess. i stand behind this product 100% and strongly recommend it to anyone pondering upgrading thier shooting %.

opening weekend:

80 mallards
3 wood ducks
2 pintails
8 canadians 
(no bands)


----------

